# Hello to all



## FTB1-SS (Jan 10, 2008)

I saw the site when I was searching for info on Brit spitfires and hurricanes, Looks like a good place share info.
Thanks Mike


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2008)

Hallo Mike,
Nice to read you here.Please,stay with us longer and enjoy.
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2008)

Greeting Mike,

THis is a great site


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello, Again, Mike. And welcome to the forum. Lots of Ex military, Active
duty military and military of other nations here. Watch out for "the diggers" !

For the info of all readers, Mike is (was ?) a "bubblehead" ..... a sewer-pipe
sailor (i.e. submariner).

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2008)

the slient service?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum subby!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Mate.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## DBII (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome 

DBII


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 19, 2008)

G'day Mike and welcome to the site. Hey Charles you mean I could have sent my ex wife to Submarine School to be silent in service. Damn wish I had known that before I got married to her


----------

